# Hard to change inbred habits



## Joel Acheson (Mar 17, 2001)

I went to the state assn get-together in KC this weekend. Had a real good time (even learned some things!), and had a revealing experience when chatting with some new beekeepers about small cell beekeeping. The newbees I talked to were very interested, to a person, but some of the old-timers were giving me a less than friendly look. One person even made a rather cutting remark when passing by me. It seems sad that something which is new must meet such opposition - especially when it isn't really new at all! It really is just going back to the old - the original. Is it because of an unconscious thought that "if what you are saying and doing is right, and it is different from me, then that means I'm wrong, and I can't handle that without getting angry"? A sort of insecurity complex? Anyway, small cell sure works for me.
Joel, in Northwest Misery

------------------
gnubee


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I never do understand the hostility toward new ideas. Maybe the new ideas won't work out, maybe they will but whats wrong with ideas?


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Too true.

Take time to read the articles in the last few Bee Culture magazines written by a gentleman named Walt Wright. Walt has a few ideas about swarming and other internal colony operations that are very interesting, yet he has been met with complete disinterest from the "experts" in our industry. Hard for me to understand. 

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

This is what I like about beesource.com it is a place that many ideas can be discussed with many open minded. Try this on a few lists, you get tar and feathered, flamed, drawn in quater, crushed under foot, ect...thats just for starters. Finally am getting my second wind after my last of many rounds of flaming. :>(

Clay


----------



## Joel Acheson (Mar 17, 2001)

Hi Clay
I wish I could remember the whole passage in Latin (my Hard Disc ain't what it used to be), but it was something like "Tatum illigitimi non carborundum", which freely translates to "Don't let the bastards grind you down".  Close enuf,
Joel

------------------
gnubee


----------

